

How I became a "payer" after spending my Internet childhood as a pirate - sylviebarak
http://aroundthe.net/software/from-web-content-pirate-to-payer/

======
rchowe
I think that with the number of children who have internet, paying simply
isn't an option. Before I had a credit card, I would have to have an awkward
conversation with my parents about what I wanted to buy and why. If the
abilities for children to pay money on the internet increases (e.g. an online
allowance service), piracy in that segment will probably go down, as children
start to recognize that things on the internet cost money and can be easily
paid for.

